# Gamers and Barrel Racers!! LETS SEE PICS!!



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

I am dieing over the third photo! Did you guys come off?


----------



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

yea what happened


----------



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well I dont have many pictures of me actually riding but I'll post a few

The sorrel arab I was riding Outlaw. Loved him but had a bad fall out with the bo.

Then Sugar Daddy my trainers grey quarter horse gelding who I can't seem to find any pictures but I will be running him till I can get my guy going. 

Then my new guy Chrome about 4, palomino and with a scetchy background he knows more then let on so the next few weeks we will be work on perfecting some things and then introduce walking the pattern to him.


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

BigBenLoverforLife said:


> I am dieing over the third photo! Did you guys come off?


 Yes we did fall off but we still took first!!  I left one foot out of the stirrup so she could swing up faster then i lost my stirrup and she started falling off and took me with her lol


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Well I dont have many pictures of me actually riding but I'll post a few
> 
> The sorrel arab I was riding Outlaw. Loved him but had a bad fall out with the bo.
> 
> ...


I love the palimino gelding very pretty!!


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

I watched that!!!! Is that when you hit the fence?


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

kay56649 said:


> I watched that!!!! Is that when you hit the fence?


 Yes kayla we did hit the fence!!  and my chest and belly were scratched up pretty bad haha i will put the after the fall pic up later


----------



## kay56649 (Mar 25, 2012)

hopie22 said:


> Yes kayla we did hit the fence!!  and my chest and belly were scratched up pretty bad haha i will put the after the fall pic up later


Ha ha ok sounds good!!


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

This is after the Fall!!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

This is my mare, we started running last fall, dont have any pics of us running, though. Our first race of the year is on the 23rd!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Winter woolies all tacked up









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

cowgirl4753 said:


> This is my mare, we started running last fall, dont have any pics of us running, though. Our first race of the year is on the 23rd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is Gorgeous!! and I hope you do good at your first race!! Let me know how it goes!!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

This is the up and comer, he isnt this fat anymore but already loping the pattern. Probably start hauling him come summer.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

hopie22 said:


> She is Gorgeous!! and I hope you do good at your first race!! Let me know how it goes!!


Definitely and thank-you! I will probably post up a video too! It will only be our 3rd official race, so would love everyone's input!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

cowgirl4753 said:


> Definitely and thank-you! I will probably post up a video too! It will only be our 3rd official race, so would love everyone's input!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes post a video i would love to see her run!!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

hopie22 said:


> Yes post a video i would love to see her run!!


Can do maybe lol I just figured out how to post pics with my phone so should be interesting 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

cowgirl4753 said:


> Winter woolies all tacked up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she is beautifull!! i love her dapples good luck with her


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks. Shes a hard worker and really digs in, she also does some dressage stuff too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Heres my quarter pony, that I hope to re-start this year. Get him back into the game. He hasn't been used for barrels in about 2 and a half years. See what he remembers and go from there. I have taken him around the pattern and he seemed to remember what he needs to do! So ill be excited to get him going again  (the "pasture" has been cleaned up) These pictures are from when I first got him. Hes toned up a little bit since then


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

What a good looker!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

He is very pretty!!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

This is my up and coming OTTB barrel mare, lol. She's not really built for it, but I'm hoping she likes it..if not, I guess we'll move onto a different discipline, haha. She'll be put on cows come saturday as well 









I'll be back later with pictures of my previous runs on other horses and some friends when I manage to get on the computer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

^^ Red looks very nice on her!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Casey02 said:


> ^^ Red looks very nice on her!


Thanks! I'm glad, because all my tack is red or black, haha.
I just need to get some more holes punched in my custom bridle so it can match her breastcollar, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh that will look great! You should post some pictures when its done


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

cowgirl4753 said:


> This is the up and comer, he isnt this fat anymore but already loping the pattern. Probably start hauling him come summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this looks alot like our new Boy Doc









he is working on getting in shape for 4h and barrels this summer


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Cool Blue is an ex western pleasure horse who had a nervous breakdown lol, so the lady sold him to me. Just starting him on barrels and he's doing really well, contemplating taking him with us this weekend to a run
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

i did my very first games day on the horse i ride


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Love that first pic! Too funny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

shes trying to be a donkey


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Love the last pic!!


----------

